# Phoenix Sound P11



## bdelmo (Oct 21, 2010)

Did I correctly read in GR mag that Phoenix Sound has a new product P11?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yep, replacing the P9 I think... wow, they have sure gone through a number of models lately! 

Greg


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

PB11 replaces the PB9. One feature is I believe a more powerfull amp.


----------



## Robby D (Oct 15, 2009)

One of the improvements is that they have changed some of the parts that were causing the long delays in delivering the sound systems. It is also supposed to run cooler. Its an ever evolving product.


----------



## xtcbct (Jul 15, 2008)

I wonder if their site is going through an update. I just tried accessing it...it said the page cannot be displayed. It wouldn't work. www.phoenixsound.com 

Xian


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Just worked for me just now.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Me too !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Here's a link to some updated information that might help.....

Trifold Flyer (2 pages)

PB11 Data


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Funny, the trifold shows the P8 and PB11, but the text has not been updated properly and refers to the PB9.... oops... 

"The BigSound™ PB9 and P8 are designed to work with every control system." 

The PB9 is NLA. 

Greg


----------



## Doug Bowman (Jan 8, 2008)

Found it for less than $250.00. http://rldhobbies.com/phoenixsound.aspx


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Hmmmmmmm! Evil Bay on the pb 11 

http://cgi.ebay.com/G-SCALE-PHOENIX...781640?pt=Model_RR_Trains&hash=item5add97fb48


----------



## bdelmo (Oct 21, 2010)

I just ran my Aristo-Craft C16 (older version) with Revolution connected to PB11, which sounds very good. It was a very tight fit getting all the electronics in the C16 tender, so I used a smaller oval speaker, rather than the speaker provided with the PB11. 

I connected the two wires for triggering the whistle and the bell using the Revolution, along with reed switch for the steam chuff. Unlike the PB9 (or earlier versions?), Phoenix warns not to connect up the common wire from the Revolution to the PB11. This common connection to PB11 is needed to also connect the reed switches in parallel to the Revolution for also triggering the whistle and bell sounds 

Has anyone found a way to connect the reed switches in parallel to the Revolution for also triggering the whistle and bell sounds?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I was under the impression that the PB11 had been updated to not have the "ground problem"... 

There should be no problem running reed switches in parallel, just reference the same ground... that way if the reed switch goes to ground, and the Revo pulls the same line to ground, no problem, since the same ground. 

Greg


----------



## bdelmo (Oct 21, 2010)

Not the case - see page 21 of the PB11 instruction: "Note: Do NOT connect Revolution COM (ground) to PB11." 

http://www.phoenixsound.com/pdf/PB11_Handbook.pdf


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yep, I see that in the manual, searched the knowledgebase too... says same thing. 

Someone recently mentioned that a firmware update took care of this... I'll track that post down and see if there is anything to it. 

So, maybe just be sure your pin 12 trigger ground is the one you use with your reed switches. 

Greg


----------



## bdelmo (Oct 21, 2010)

I called Phoenix and learned that reed switches can be installed in same locations as Revolutions accessory wires to get both magnetic triggers and Revo triggers for PB11. Just do NOT connect the Revo ground to the PB11.


----------

